# [Resolved] MSIEXEC.EXE / NTDLL.DLL Error message



## pjones46 (Oct 23, 2002)

I am running win Me v4.90.3000 and when I try to install some programs from CD's or ones downloaded from the net I receive two error screens which stops the install of the applications.

One screen has a yellow triangle on it and states"the MSIEXEC.EXE is linked to a missing export NTDLL.DLL:NTQuerryinformation process."

THe other screen is just a plain screen and states "Cannot Launch C:\Windows\System\msiexec.exe A device attached to system isnot functioning.

Can someone help me to correct the problem?

Thank you.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Unless what you're trying to install in all these cases is for NT/2000 only then I'd guess that you've somehow managed to install the NT version of the Microsoft Installer (for .msi files) and you should remove it an put the proper one on. Find msiexec.exe and right click it and choose properties. Post the version of it and the OS it's for here.

I haven't looked at the ME version NTDLL.DLL yet but I took a quick look at a 98 one and it doesn't export NTQueryinformation

Though it doesn't look like quite the correct error - here's a real scary thought
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;Q217688&


----------



## pjones46 (Oct 23, 2002)

It does not list the OS that it is for. Information states Windows Installer and the version is 2.0.2600.1090. There is no direct mention of a specfic OS in any of the information sections of the version tab.


----------



## pjones46 (Oct 23, 2002)

As an after thought, I have been running Norton AV in auto mode and never have I been infected with a virus. I even tried the using the Norton kill_CIH.exe and found nothing.

Thanks


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

That's such a recent versioning that I have to ask if you have .NET or OfficeXP installed? Is there an entry for the Micorosoft Installer or the Windows Installer in Add/Remove ?

There is something of a release list at
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...up/released_versions_of_windows_installer.asp

and a version which will work with ME is located at
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/release.asp?ReleaseID=32831

You might also want to look at the Windows Installer Cleanup utility.


----------



## pjones46 (Oct 23, 2002)

Do not have .NET or OfficeXP installed on the computer. Also, there is not an entry for the Microsoft Installer or the Windows Installer in Add/Remove.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It might be worth trying the latest MS Installer:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/release.asp?releaseid=32831


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Thanx Rog

Sorry I was gone for a while.
I'm not sure what to say at this point but think that you should clean out your TEMP file directory and download the Cleanup util from
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;Q238413& and clean out any of the broken installs that you find.

I'll see what I can figure out about file sizes.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

For the current set of downloads (my link and Rog's) what I'm showing is:

msi.dll 2.0.2600.2 1.84Mb (1,930,240 bytes)
msiexec.exe 2.0.2600.2 81.5Kb ( 83,456 bytes)


For the current NT set:
msi.dll 2.0.2600.2 1.90Mb ( 1,994,240 bytes)
msiexec.exe 2.0.2600.2 62.0Kb (63,488bytes)

I think that the smaller msiexec.exe for NT will be fairly characteristic of recent versions of the installer.

-------
In the properties (Product Name) of the current msiexec.exe file you'll see
Windows Installer - Unicode (this is the NT/2000 one)
Windows Installer (this is the 9x, ME version)


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

There are also some slight differences is which files are installed - see the attachment.

If it does turn out that there are NT components on your machine - it would be nice to figure out how it happened. The installer for the installer shouldn't allow it.


----------



## pjones46 (Oct 23, 2002)

In the properties box it list "Windows Installer - Unicode" so I belive that this is the NT version. How and what do I do to remove this installer and put back the Me installer?

I havn't a clue how the NT installer was loaded in place of the Me Standard windows installer????????


----------



## pjones46 (Oct 23, 2002)

Attached are screen shots of both the MSI.dll info and MSIEXEC info. Does this help to identify which version I have?


----------



## pjones46 (Oct 23, 2002)

Sory forgot to attach the screen shots. Here they are.


----------



## pjones46 (Oct 23, 2002)

Attached is a list of all the msistuff on my computer. It would appear that I have part of both NT and the standard Windows Installer on the computer. Take a look and see what you think.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Installing from the link provided should replace the current install.


----------



## pjones46 (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks for the help. I removed msi.dll, msiexec.exe, and msi.inf, then ran the latest MS Installer
for Me and problem is gone. I wish I could figure out how the NT files got on the computer, but oh well all is
fine and working.

Thanks again for the help......Problem solved.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)




----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Glad you got it.
Sorry I vanished on you.


----------

